# Making a Ghost



## NikhilVerma (Apr 23, 2005)

*Making a Ghost*

*Photoshop Knowledge Required :* Medium
*External Plugins Required :* None
(Before starting Reset your workspace by Window ---> Workspace ---> Reset Pallete Locations)

This tutorial enables you to create this type of a ghost...

*img144.echo.cx/img144/7062/pic15jj.jpg

In this picture I am making this 3d model a ghost. I got him from a wallpaper.

*img215.echo.cx/img215/4343/2220cb.jpg

You can take a human's image too.
Okay so let's get started... 

Use a picture taken in dark environment or which looks spooky.
Here I have opened a picture taken by me in the forest (Yes, I go out of the house too...)
Looks pretty scary eh?

*img215.echo.cx/img215/4640/forr7zd.jpg

Open up the picture of the person you want to convert to a ghost and the picture of the place too.
We will first make the model spooky and then extract his picture.
So first of all we have to convert the picture to Black/White

*> Image ---> Mode ---> Lab Color

> Goto the channels tab and delete and one of the channels a and b.

> Image ---> Mode ---> Grayscale

> Image ---> Mode ---> RGB color

> Image ---> Adjustments ---> Brightness/Contrast {Contrast : 70 ---- Brightness : 15}*


*img215.echo.cx/img215/3338/12so.jpg


*> Filter ---> Extract*
{ Here you have to use the Edge Highlighter(B) to highlight the edges you wan't to extract and then fill the fortion with Fill Tool(G) }


*img215.echo.cx/img215/4632/28np.jpg*img215.echo.cx/img215/291/setting9ps.jpg


*> Select the Move Tool(V) and then drag the image of the model into the forest image, and set the new layer's blending mode to Screen*
(Hint : You my need to resize the picture of the guy, Goto Edit ---> Transform ---> Scale and drag the corner of the image while pressing Shift, to get the desired size

*> Ctrl+Click the new layer

> Select ---> Feather (5px)

> Ctrl + Shift + I, then press Delete

> Now select the Eraser tool(E) {Radius : depends ---- Hardness :  0 ---- Mode : Brush ---- Opacity : 100 ---- Flow : 100	
   Erase the legs of the ghost to be...

> You should be almost done. Now you have to play with the blending modes and opcaity to make the ghost scary.*


*Things you could do with the ghost: *

*I :*
> Filter ---> Blur ---> Gaussian Blur (3px)
> Image ---> Adjustments ---> Brightness/Contrast (play with the settings)

*II :*
> Image ---> Adjustments ---> Hue/Saturation (Colourize : Yes , play with other settings)

*III : *
> Press D
> Filter ---> Distort ---> Diffuse Glow (play with the settings)

*IV :*
> Press Q
> Filter ---> Render ---> Clouds
> Filter ---> Render ---> Difference Clouds
> Image ---> Adjustments ---> Brightness/Contrast (play with the settings)
> Press Q again and the press Delete

*V :*
> Press Ctrl+Shift+E
> Image ---> Adjustments ---> Equalize


This is the final result... The results can be very different if you experiment.

*img215.echo.cx/img215/8647/48zd.jpg

Any Comments are appreciated.


----------



## ycr007 (Apr 23, 2005)

*users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/happy/1074.gif*users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/happy/1074.gif*users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/happy/1074.gif*users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/happy/1074.gif*users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/happy/1074.gif*users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/happy/1074.gif*users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/happy/1074.gif

Great Job Nikhil........


----------



## Tux (Apr 23, 2005)

Didn't scared me.
make a  bit translucent.
The pic selections were wrong.
Otherwise all right


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 23, 2005)

Pic selection was a big problem... I couldn't find any scary picture that matched the prespective of the background...

And as I told results can be varied... just change the  settings...

the original image looks scary because of the hype and the pic selection...

Where would I find dead looking japanese girls wearing white robe?? Just like "The Ring"


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 23, 2005)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Pic selection was a big problem... I couldn't find any scary picture that matched the prespective of the background...
> 
> And as I told results can be varied... just change the  settings...
> 
> ...



Well, U can take the picture of Bush or Laden


----------



## Tux (Apr 24, 2005)

and hitler


----------



## johny_4board (Apr 24, 2005)

*gud work bhai*

u ve done a gr88 wurk man

johny


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 25, 2005)

i thought this tut was for how to make ghost images of a partition .  

anyway good job nikhil , jus incerase the transperency level


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 25, 2005)

Guys never mind abt the pic selection may be some one will get a better one . all required was an idea to prepare a ghost


----------



## Tux (Apr 25, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> i thought this tut was for how to make ghost images of a partition .
> 
> anyway good job nikhil , jus incerase the transperency level



i just cant stop laughing.. HA  HA


----------



## shaunak (Apr 26, 2005)

well i wrote how to do the ghost image thing without any knowledge of photoshop. c here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18788&start=15


----------



## Tux (Apr 26, 2005)

Find some more scary pics. It shd scare.


----------



## ycr007 (Apr 26, 2005)

*img198.echo.cx/img198/1222/du710ghost9fy.th.jpg

*img180.echo.cx/img180/2049/du718torturedspirit8qu.th.jpg


----------



## ycr007 (Apr 26, 2005)

I Got this with the same photo thatz given here:


> Spooky
> 
> December 2003
> 
> ...



Source: *hoaxbusters.ciac.org/HBScareChains.shtml


----------



## cheetah (Apr 27, 2005)

Great tutorial.

And the background picture is really scary.


----------



## cheetah (Apr 28, 2005)

*img259.echo.cx/img259/2059/swap7ii.jpg
*img259.echo.cx/img259/6663/swap21wh.jpg

Also posted these at the Original Ghost Thread


----------



## koolbluez (May 1, 2005)

u r krazy dude!!!


----------



## cheetah (May 4, 2005)

LOL

Yes i am...


----------



## shaunak (May 8, 2005)

ycr007 said:
			
		

> *img198.echo.cx/img198/1222/du710ghost9fy.th.jpg
> 
> *img180.echo.cx/img180/2049/du718torturedspirit8qu.th.jpg



DOOM# AND HARRYPOTTER GHOSTS?


----------



## Tux (May 14, 2005)

Nice work CHEETAH
Gr8 creativity...


----------



## tuxfan (May 14, 2005)

Grat job Nikhil and Cheetah!!  You both seem to be pros at PhotoShop. I am a big zero   But want to learn


----------



## Tux (May 15, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Grat job Nikhil and Cheetah!!  You both seem to be pros at PhotoShop.



Yeah, both are masters


----------

